# a.t. in southern mass.



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2002)

Hiking from sages ravine north for a few days 2nd week in april. any advicewould be helpful


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2002)

*MA AT*

Are you geting picked up, car spotting or Hitching back?  Assume if going in Sages you will access through Undermountian & Paradise Lane trails in CT?  

A friend did a pice of AT in CT recently & had some snow.  It's been warm but wet recently & Sage's is a pretty cold place with little sunlight getting in so some ice should be expected.  Have you checked VFTT website for any recent trips reports in CT or MA.

Area on Race especially & to some extent Everett & Jug End is some of the best views (bare open rock) outside of NH & ME IMO.  Beyond Jug End, some road walking, field & woods walking until backside of Warner Mt. (Butternut) where a view back to Race & Everett is promising.  (When I did that stretch years ago it was foggy)  Don't have much info between there & Greylock, I've done a day hike just north of MA Pike to Finerty Pond but Goose Pond to south of MA Pike is supposed to be nice to.  

I have a friend who did trail back in 1999 & his website has info/log of his trip.  http://chompadventures.com 

Are you looking for info on shelters/sites?  There are a couple between Sages & Jug End.  If you get early start on firt day, I'd go as far as Bear Rock Falls on Day one, it would be a short day if you stay at Sage's & then just go to Bear Rock.  Another site (forget name - maybe Guilder Pond) on other side of Everett.  Guess another site bewteen Jug End & Warner, but there is a shelter (was in 1996-1997) on north side (or top) of Warner & sites north of Route 23 & at Goose Pond.

Hope this helps


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: MA AT*



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> I have a friend who did trail back in 1999 & his website has info/log of his trip.  http://chompadventures.com



Mike P. - Tell Tim I really enjoyed checking out his photo gallery. Great pix!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I am gald that you enjoyed the site and the photos. The new digital camera I got for Christmas really makes sharing photos a lot easier. Solo, feel free to drop me an email at chomp@chompadventures with any specific questions.

-Chomp


----------

